# ~*(Site Update)*~ SUPERCHARGED BMW 540i Vs. SUPERCHARGED BMW 540i (Info & Video)



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

*~*(Site Update)*~ SUPERCHARGED BMW 540i Vs. SUPERCHARGED BMW 540i (Info & Video)*

Check it out:
*
http://www.jimmy540i.com/cgi/cgiforum.pl?action=showentry&thesection=default&entry=1265*

Comments are welcome as usual. :angel:

Regards,
JIMMY
www.Jimmy540i.com


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

:yikes: DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Damn Jimmy.... I dont like the fact you were on public roads but... damn!!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I continue to be unimpressed.

1. It is an automatic transmission. No skill required to drive fast.

2. It is an E39. Why not start with a lighter chassis?

Show us some video on the track. Only idiots race on public streets where you can kill innocent people.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

vidoes?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Emission:

How's the nail polishing? How's the gardening? Are the plants growing? Remember to plant the sunflower seeds early because they grow better in spring. :lmao:

Oh, and here is me going 145MPH at a 45 Zone!









JIMMY


----------



## KEVlN (Jan 17, 2003)

i love your car j1mmy. Your car was the car i first saw wtih type 3's. i love those rims. :eeps:


----------



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

OMG!... where the heck is that car wash at??!!


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

Emission said:


> *I continue to be unimpressed.
> 
> 1. It is an automatic transmission. No skill required to drive fast.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

A BMW dragster.... sheesh...

Get a clue. Sometimes because something can be done doesn't mean it SHOULD be done.

Take it to the track. (Oh that's right, it's a brick E39) Guess You'll just have to "no skill" drag race it.

(And yes planting early in the season is reccomended.... The spray on nail polish dryers work better than the brush on type....)

:flipoff:


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

*Seriously...*

Jimmy-

Your website is very impressive, and so is your SCed 540. It doesn't matter if it's an auto, it's still amazing. But, I can't believe you were driving 145 at 45 mile zone. That is seriously :thumbdwn: . I don't care if you put your own life at risk, that's your perogative, but putting those of others on the road in danger suggests either you are stupid, careless, or both.

Please be more respectful, and save the racing for the track. That's where your powerful 5 deserves to be anyway.

Jeff


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

If memory serves, BOTH of those videos are of Dan's SC 540- not Jimmy's. 

Jimmy has BEEN to the track at least once. While Dan has been there many more times and run- what was it low 13s / high 12s? Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.

That picture on the road is a photochop.

Whether you run an SC E38- like the guy that ran "Baby" in OLoA- or an E30 LTW, you're still running a Bimmer. Don't let your jealousy get in the way of camradarie.


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

This is nothing about comraderie, and more about common sense and respect. He himself stated the pic was of him going 145 in a 45 mile zone, so that's what I was referring to. 


Jeff


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Emission:
> 
> How's the nail polishing? How's the gardening? Are the plants growing? Remember to plant the sunflower seeds early because they grow better in spring. :flipoff:
> 
> JIMMY *


Hmmm.... I'm not feelin' the love. Did I hit a nerve?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Whether you run an SC E38- like the guy that ran "Baby" in OLoA- or an E30 LTW, you're still running a Bimmer. Don't let your jealousy get in the way of camradarie. *


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> * Don't let your jealousy get in the way of camradarie. *


Camradarie. Yes.

Jealousy? Not even a trace.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Emission:
> 
> How's the nail polishing? How's the gardening? Are the plants growing? Remember to plant the sunflower seeds early because they grow better in spring. :flipoff:
> 
> ...


I pray that's photoshopped. What happens if that car on the right pulls out? Or someone turns in that driveway from across the street?

It looks like it, the MPG gauge is reading very high for that speed, unless you just lifted...


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Emission:
> 
> How's the nail polishing? How's the gardening? Are the plants growing? Remember to plant the sunflower seeds early because they grow better in spring. :flipoff:
> 
> ...


If this photo is real you should be arrested, hell post some more and I will report you myself.

What a ****ing idiot.

You got such a great car, take it to the track. You *will* either kill yourself or someone else. Only a matter of time. I just hope you get locked up before you do.

(If this is real)


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

KEVlN said:


> *i love your car j1mmy. Your car was the car i first saw wtih type 3's. i love those rims. :eeps: *


Hey Kev:

Thanks, Nice wheels! What are the tire set up on your E46?

JIMMY


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jhc said:


> *This is nothing about comraderie, and more about common sense and respect. He himself stated the pic was of him going 145 in a 45 mile zone, so that's what I was referring to. Jeff *


 Sorry- I wasnt clear. I agree that 145 or whatever in traffic is idiocy. I am confident that the photo is 'chopped. As noticed by someone else, the MPG gauge is too high- whether he just lifted or not, he's in a slushbox- he would need to take one hand off the wheel and snap the pic- all while braking. Though that's not the only thing to look at in the pic. 
The jealousy remark was directed at this:


> _Originally posted by JT - '02 330i
> _*Take it to the track. (Oh that's right, it's a brick E39) Guess You'll just have to "no skill" drag race it.*


Sounded to me like a petty dig.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Driving 145 on public streets is very wrong. Don't even try to kid yourself it's safe. You're going to kill people that way. 

145 at the track is more fun than on the street- no worry of cops. Do it there.

If you keep driving on streets like that, your precious car should be taken from you. Please don't do that again.


----------

